# Car Tax renewal - this information might help



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

From May 2008 inspections can be carried out up to three months to the date before they are due, but the deadline for inspection is now the ‘Data da Matrícula’, the actual anniversary of the vehicle. (You should check your car documents for “Data da Matrícula”)

As an example, a car first registered (in Portugal) on the 21st August can be inspected from the 21st May until the 21st of August.



If by any chance you are not in Portugal during this period, you must have your car inspected as soon as you arrive back in Portugal. If you are stopped by the police on your way to the inspection centre you must have proof of the fact that you have only just arrived to Portugal, for that you may use your plain tickets or any other written proof of being out of the country. Bearing in mind that you are given only 5 days to have the vehicle inspected once you arrive in Portugal. 



Please note: Regardless of when you have your car inspected, the inspection will always be valid until the date of registration. If, for example, your car registration is 21st of August and you have it inspected in July, your inspection date will always be 21st of August. 



The date of the first test and the frequency of subsequent tests depend on the type of vehicle you own. The type of vehicle is specified in the Documento Único or Livrete. If it is a light passenger vehicle, the Veichle Documents will show it registered as a viatura ligeira de passageiros. This type of cars must be tested once they reach 4-years old, every two years after that until they are 8-years old and every year after that. 

Your inspection certificate will have written on it the date that the next inspection is due. This is at the bottom of the certificate in the space for Próxima inspecção.

Other light vehicles such as pickups, mixed passenger/cargo and special vehicles (ligeiros de mercadorias, ligeiros mistos, ligeiros especiais) are first tested when they reach 2-years old and then annually. 

Heavy vehicles and trailers are tested annually, after eight years they are tested every six-months.


----------

